# FR: en / le/la/les (COD)



## swam

What is the difference between "J'en" and "Je le"?

Also, are either of these correct?
1. Je dois apprendre l'anglais. J'en pense important.
2. Je dois apprendre l'anglais. Je le pense important.


----------



## pieanne

I'm afraid neither solution is correct.
You'll have to say something like "je pense que c'est très important"


----------



## Renaudbb

Pienne is right. 

But the question is good : What is the difference between "J'en" and "Je le"?

"J'aime les bonbons. J'en mangerais bien". 
"J'aime ce film. Je le regarderais bien". 

"Je le" is about something or someone in particular. THIS movie, THIS men, THAT orange...

"Cet homme me regarde. Je le regarde aussi".
"Quelle belle voiture. Je la conduirais bien."

"J'en" is about something in general (objects, but not THIS object, people but not THIS person, or ideas, concepts) . 

"Je n'aime pas les terroristes. J'en ferais bien pendre quelques uns" (just an example, i'm not for death penalty 
"J'aime les oranges, j'en mangerais bien une".
"Vous parliez politique ? Nous en parlions aussi". 

etc.


----------



## Stumpy457

You use _en_ if you say "I don't want any more" if...well, here...
"Voulez-vous plus de ces choses-ci?" 
"Non, je n'*en *veux plus."


Like that, right?


----------



## Renaudbb

Well, this is just one of the possibilities in using this word.

But in giving this example you're showing that my previous explanation was partially wrong : it's possible to use "en" with something particular :

"Veux tu de ce jouet ?" "non, je n'en veux plus".

We're talking about THIS particular toy and we can use "en" in the answer...

We even can use it about someone :

"Do you want to talk with your husband ?"
"Non, je ne veux plus *en* entendre parler !"

...we need a grammary specialist here


----------



## marget

Simply put, *en *generally replaces an object introduced by *de + noun* (or an expression of quantity)... J'ai acheté des pommes - J'*en* ai acheté or J'ai acheté deux/plusieurs pommes - J'*en *ai acheté deux/plusieurs.   The direct object pronouns (le, la, les) replace objects introduced by a definite article (le, la, l', les), a demonstrative adjective (ce...), a possessive adjective, or even an object that is a proper noun.  Examples would be: Je connais le professeur.  Je connais ce professeur, Je connais ton professeur or Je connais Jean-Noël.  All the objects would be replaced by Je *le* connais.


----------



## Artigh

Marget, I think , we need to accord with "en" too.

J'ai acheté deux pommes - J'*en *ai acheté*es *deux.

That's what I remember , but it's been too long since I studied french grammar, a native should correct me


----------



## bloomiegirl

Artigh said:


> J'ai acheté deux pommes - J'*en *ai acheté*es *deux.


I believe the rule is that past participles conjugated with "_avoir_" agree with the preceding direct object, and I think of "_en_" as an indirect object. I'm not sure if native Francophones see "_en_" this way, but I found this site which says:
Le pronom _en_ COD* suivi d’un participe passé est invariable : _Et des livres comme ceux-la, j’en ai *lu* bien souvent !
_​...and I believe that is correct. 

*COD = complément d'objet direct


----------



## Nicomon

bloomiegirl said:


> : _Et des livres comme ceux-la, j’en ai *lu* bien souvent !_
> ...and I believe that is correct.


 
And you are right to believe so. 

We write _les deux pommes que j'ai achetées_, but... _j'en ai acheté deux_.

Some authors did make the agreement, but to my knowledge it no longer is common. 

I'll just add this site (a personal favorite) to the one you found.


----------



## Renaudbb

marget said:


> Simply put, *en *generally replaces an object introduced by *de + noun* (or an expression of quantity)... J'ai acheté des pommes - J'*en* ai acheté or J'ai acheté deux/plusieurs pommes - J'*en *ai acheté deux/plusieurs. The direct object pronouns (le, la, les) replace objects introduced by a definite article (le, la, l', les), a demonstrative adjective (ce...), a possessive adjective, or even an object that is a proper noun. Examples would be: Je connais le professeur. Je connais ce professeur, Je connais ton professeur or Je connais Jean-Noël. All the objects would be replaced by Je *le* connais.


 
That's what I was explaining in my first message, but there are too much counterexample. Above it's only the "general case" - and not that much....

For example : J'aime ce gâteau, je vais encore *en* manger. J'aime mon mari, je vais t'*en* parler.


----------



## v_jazz

Yes, because you are not eating the whole cake but part of the cake... which brings us back to the "quantity" discussed above!


----------



## Renaudbb

This was not really explained in the post - and you're not going to love just a part of your husband 

In think the "en" rule is far more complicated. 

One of the most complicated... http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/en


----------



## bloomiegirl

I sometimes find the "about" site helpful. Here's a link to their page re: "Y and En."

And just a note/reminder regarding the CNRTL definiton: it's the second entry, "pron. atone de la 3e pers" that pertains.


----------



## marget

Renaudbb said:


> That's what I was explaining in my first message, but there are too much counterexample. Above it's only the "general case" - and not that much....
> 
> For example : J'aime ce gâteau, je vais encore *en* manger. J'aime mon mari, je vais t'*en* parler.


 
I feel that the implied part in each of your examples is de + noun... manger du gâteau and  parler de mon mari.


----------



## trench feature

Renaudbb said:


> That's what I was explaining in my first message, but there are too much counterexample. Above it's only the "general case" - and not that much....
> 
> For example : J'aime ce gâteau, je vais encore *en* manger. J'aime mon mari, je vais t'*en* parler.


 
I understand marget's explanation.  If we say J'aime ce gâteau, the replacement of the direct object, ce gâteau, would be le...je l'aime.  If we say j'aime mon mari, we would still end up with je l'aime if we wanted to replace the direct object with a pronoun.   However, if we say J'aime ce gâteau... je veux encore *en *manger, en replaces "*du* gâteau" and if we say j'aime mon mari... je vais t'*en* parler , en replaces *de *mon mari.  I can see how a direct object is replaced by a direct object pronoun and how *en* replaces de + noun or a noun introduced by an expression of quantity, as in the example "Je n'aime pas les terroristes. J'*en* ferais bien pendre quelques uns".  *En* replaces terroristes which was introduced by the expression of quantity "quelques-uns". I wonder if we could say "Je ferais bien en pendre quelques-uns"... changing the position of *en*.


----------



## ladan shirali

Hello there;
I would like to know if I  use 'pronom en' correctly in the following sentence:
Elle n'arrête pas de faire la vaisselle"="Elle n'arrête pas d'en faire" 
or can I use 'le' instead of 'en'? 'Elle n'arrete pas de le fair'???????


----------



## Pohoda

Elle n'arrête pas de faire la vaisselle 

Elle n'arrête pas d'en faire 
Elle n'arrête pas de le faire 

la vaiselle is feminine so :
Elle n'arrête pas de la faire


----------



## ladan shirali

Dear POHODA; 
And What about this sentence:
'Il n'arrête pas de dire:le client est roi.
'Il n'arrête pas d'en dire'


----------



## Pohoda

We say "Il n'arrête pas de le dire", whatever the sentence is (la cliente est renne for example), it's always "le".

Unfortunately I'm pretty bad with french grammar and i can't precisely says when we use "le/la" and when we use "en" in this kind of sentence, like "Il n'arrête pas d'en [la viande] manger".

Perhaps somebody else, better than me with grammar, could explain it.


----------



## massromantic

I learned that "en" replaces "de + noun".

So your example, Pohoda, is ""Il n'arrête pas d'en manger" because you say "Il  mange de la viande."

There is more (and better) information here.


----------



## Clarem

> Ladan Shirali pour faire simple, comme pour 'des' ou 'les', tu dois  toujours te demander si ce que tu  désignes (le sujet) est précis ou non. ca t'aidera. : 

*Au singulier : *
*du* : *en*
*le* : *le*
*la* : *la*

exemples :
- Il mange *du* pain : il *en* mange
- Il tourne *la* manivelle : il *la* tourne
- Elle regarde *le* match de volley : elle* le* regarde

*Au pluriel :* 
*des* : *en*
*les* : *les*

Exemples :
- Il a mangé *des* bonbons (ce n'est pas précis. On ne sait pas de quels  bonbons il s'agit, ni de quelle quantité) -> il *en* a mangé
- Il a mangé *les* bonbons qui étaient posés sur la table (c'est précis :  il s'agit des bonbons qui étaient posés sur la table) : il *les* a  mangés

*Pour ton autre exemple* : 'il n'arrête pas de *le* dire' car tu fais référence à une phrase précise ('le client est roi'). 
Mais si tu dis : 'il n'arrête pas de dire *des* bêtises sur moi' (on ne sait pas quelles bêtises. C'est imprécis) alors tu dois dire : 'il n'arrête pas d'*en* dire'


----------



## Mikamocha

En lisant l'explication de Clarem je me suis souvenu d'une conversation avec un français: nous parlions au sujet des dates possible pour un dîner chez lui et il m'a dit: dis-moi les dates ou tu seras libre et j'*en* parlerai avec ma famille. 

Pourquoi a-t-il employé *en*  içi ? Le fil de pensée est très précis: on sait qu'il parle des dates possibles pour une diner.Pourquoi pas "et je les parlerai avec ma famille?"

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## DearPrudence

Selon moi, le "problème" ici est le verbe.
On dit :
*"parler de quelque chose"*

On est obligé de dire, au masculin, au féminin, au singulier ou au pluriel :
_J'ai écrit un livre / le mémo que tu m'as demandé / une lettre / la lettre que tu m'as demandée / des lettres / les lettres que tu m'as demandées :
*j'en parlerai demain*_ _._
* (= je parlerai d'un livre / du livre / du mémo / de la lettre,...)*

Il est impossible de dire :
"*Je la / le / les parlerai*" car "parler" ne s'emploie pas avec un COD (direct object (comme "le / la / les")) mais avec un COI (indirect object).
(en effet, on ne peut pas dire *"je parlerai un livre / je parlerai le livre,..."*)


----------



## Bachatamor

Est-ce qu'il y a des cas où on peut utiliser "le, la, les" pour remplacer un mot avec un article indéfini?

Par example: 
J'ai acheté des fleurs. Je les ai offertes (ces fleurs que j'ai achetées) à ma mère.
J'ai mis des tasses sur la table. Je les ai mises toutes l'une à côté de l'autre.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tout à fait Bachatamor, c'est même quasiment nécessaire, sinon : _J'ai acheté des fleurs_ ; j*'en ai offert** à ma mère* : une partie seulement de ces fleurs que j'ai achetées.


----------



## jann

Bachatamor said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a des cas où on peut utiliser "le, la, les" pour remplacer un mot avec un article indéfini?


Oui, mais seulement quand il y a quelque chose qui permet d'identifier le substantif de façon précise.  

Dans la première phrase de chaque paire, où ces substantifs sont présentés part l'article indirect, vous ne pouvez pas les remplacer par le pronom complément _le/la/les_ !

J'ai acheté des fleurs --> Je les ai achetées.  --> J'en ai acheté.
J'ai mis des tasses sur la table. --> Je les ai mises sur la table.  --> J'en ai mis sur la table.

En revanche, si la première phrase sert à identifier ces substantifs de façon définie, vous pouvez parfaitement les remplacer par _le/la/les _plus tard, dans une seconde phrase... parce que là nous savons de quelles fleurs/tasses vous parlez.

J'ai acheté des fleurs. Je les ai offertes (ces fleurs que j'ai achetées) à ma mère. 
J'ai mis des tasses sur la table. Je les ai mises toutes l'une à côté de l'autre / je les ai toutes mises les unes à côté des autres. 


Comme Atcheque l'a dit, un remplacement avec _en_ plus tard changerait la signification  :

J'ai acheté des fleurs. J'*en* ai offert à ma mère... mais j'en ai gardé pour moi aussi !
J'ai mis des tasses sur la table. J'*en* ai mis au centre les unes à côté des autres... et j'ai également mis une tasse à chaque place.


----------



## Bachatamor

Atcheque et Jann, merci pour vos réponses!

J'ai une remarque à faire: 

J'ai acheté des fleurs --> Je les ai achetées.  --> J'en ai acheté.
J'ai mis des tasses sur la table. --> Je les ai mises sur la table.  --> J'en ai mis sur la table.

A mon avis, dans les premières phrases les substantifs peuvent très bien être définis: j'ai acheté des fleurs - je les ai achetées hier (en disant "les" je veux dire "toutes les fleurs dont je parle")...

Si le contexte était le suivant:

-T'as acheté des fleurs?
-Oui, j'en ai acheté hier...

Alors ici, oui, les fleurs ne sont pa définies...


----------



## jann

Bachatamor said:


> J'ai une remarque à faire:
> 
> A mon avis, dans les premières phrases les substantifs peuvent très bien être définis: j'ai acheté des fleurs - je les ai achetées hier (en disant "les" je veux dire "toutes les fleurs dont je parle")...


 Mais personne n'a dit le contraire !! 

Si vous mettez *deux* phrases ensemble, je suis d'accord avec vous que ça marche très bien.  Dans la première phrase (_j'ai acheté des fleurs_) vous établissez l'identité de certaines fleurs spécifiques, celles que vous avez achetées.  Cela vous permet de les représenter par le COD _les_ dans la seconde phrase lorsque vous nous en dites un peu plus (_Je les ai achetées hier_).

Ce que je cherchais à confirmer avec mes X rouges, c'était ceci : avec *une seule* phrase où vous avez _"des fleurs_", les fleurs ne sont pas encore définies.  Et par conséquent, si vous voulez réécrire cette même phrase en remplaçant le nom _des fleurs_ par un pronom, vous ne pouvez pas employer _les_.

Donc en fin de compte, nous disons tous la même chose... et je pense que vous avez bien compris...


----------

